# JD 110 TLB. How to lock wheels



## robertfrantz (Aug 8, 2012)

Anyone know how to lock tires on the john deere 110 TLB, this is the yellow compact machine. The wheels should be locked when the machines trailered. I hope i posted this in the right place. This is new forum for me. Thanks, Bob from Pa.


----------



## TonyH (May 18, 2011)

This is a tough site for Hybrid tractors like you JD110. Like my JCB MIDI CX that is kind of Construction, kind of Agri.. not too much knowledge here.
No offense to these guys, they do know their Agri tractors.
Locked wheels? why not just chained down with Brake on?


----------



## robertfrantz (Aug 8, 2012)

Tony, It was just a question. I thought there was a way to lock the trans down somehow. I guess i will have to check with my deere service center. Thanks


----------

